# Hi



## JAS (Nov 14, 2009)

Hiya, have been looking around this site and decided to join and say Hi. I live in the West Mids area (Bilston nr Wolverhampton) I have kept mice before, when I was younger and thinking about keeping some more. Have been reading up on showing, all to confusing for me lol. I have a variety of pets ranging from the norm dogs, cats etc to the more weird Albino snails, cockroaches, and the odd snake thrown in between. Anyway enough of my waffling, hope to speak to you some more soon. Oh and hang around for some silly questions I'm sure there will be lots


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Silly questions cheerfully answered by most of us 'round here. Welcome!


----------



## bubba31 (Oct 18, 2009)

hiya welcome to the forum m8


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome  Don't forget to share pics of all your pets.


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello. Welcome


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------

